# quality dry cleaner in hong kong



## ruyi (Mar 21, 2011)

i have had terrible experience with **************. My husband and my clothes were ruined in a couple of occassions.

can anyone recommend a quality pick up & delivery service that is reliable ? thank u.


----------

